# Office 2003[crossover e offerta con cvs cedega]eGiochiWin

## Cadoro

Ragazzi è veramente impossibile installare office 2003 o xp con wine e wine tools senza utlizzare crossover office.

Ciao GiorgioLast edited by Cadoro on Sat Feb 11, 2006 7:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CarloJekko

c'è chi ci è riuscito con cxoffice (crossover)

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.

Fate attenzione a dove postate, grazie.

----------

## Luca89

Io taglierei la testa al toro con Openoffice.org   :Razz: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Cadoro wrote:*   

> Ragazzi è veramente impossibile installare office 2003 o xp con wine e wine tools senza utlizzare crossover office.

 

Bah da quanto ne sapevo il forum si usava per postare domande... consigli... informazioni... Non l'avevo mai visto usare per postare sentenze tautologiche...

Allora anche io posto la mia:

E' impossibile correre nudi sotto la pioggia senza bagnarsi.

----------

## xlyz

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Allora anche io posto la mia:
> 
> E' impossibile correre nudi sotto la pioggia senza bagnarsi.

 

non è vero

----------

## lavish

Spero che si tratti di un typo... del genere:

s/./?/

Spero almeno  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

non l'ho capita  :Confused: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

prova a seguire queste istruzioni http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=3214 magari ci riesci  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Io ci avevo provato, devo dire che pero' l'impresa non mi e' riuscita se non con cxoffice, e per quanto ricordo l'unico office che andava un po' "bene" era il 2000 sotto crossover office.

----------

## Kernel78

 *federico wrote:*   

> e per quanto ricordo l'unico office che andava un po' "bene" era il 2000 sotto crossover office.

 

Mi sembra veramente strano, non ho mai visto un Office girare bene nemmeno sotto win  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> non l'ho capita 

 

Nel senso che a quanto mi risulta non penso sia mai riuscito a nessuno di installare msoffice senza crossover... quindi dire che non funziona con wine è dire una cosa ovvia   :Wink: 

----------

## Cadoro

bè grazie gun  risolto a parte il solito errore una volta aperti i programmi riguardante la mancanza dell'assistenza di office .(. Ma esiste una buona guida per  wine e per come usare le openg gl come emulazione  di direct 3d.. il mio prossimo obbiettivo è poter far partire PES5 senza cedega..è Possibile??

Per cazzantonio: la tua critica alquanto goedeliana dipinta da un forte rigore logico non ha notato che la mia "sentenza" effettivamente simile ad un principio  di non contraddizione si è mostrata molto debole poichè per la non veridicità della prima legge di contrapposizione senza crossover è stato possibile installare office.

Bè guarda che è possibile non bagnarsi, basta correre insieme a qualcuno che ci porta un ombrello

Ciao  :Smile:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

che ti sei fumato?   :Laughing: 

Mi hai fatto concentrare troppo per capire il senso della frase  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Cadoro wrote:*   

> senza crossover è stato possibile installare office.

 

Lo ignoravo...

Comunque via non era una critica... siete troppo suscettibili sapete   :Wink:   :Smile: 

----------

## Cadoro

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Cadoro wrote:*   senza crossover è stato possibile installare office. 
> 
> Lo ignoravo...
> 
> Comunque via non era una critica... siete troppo suscettibili sapete   

 

Si si tranky..leggere la tua risposta è stato un piacere e ho cercato di risponderti a tono visto il mio amore per qualsiasi forma di logica.

E' solo grazie alla logica che i computer si evolvono visto che l'artifizia intelligenza ostenta a decollare.

Ma non è proprio possibile che crossover il quale sfrutta un software libero debba prendersi la licenza per delle modifiche. Ma ancora di più questa microsbob che continua la sua campagna di magna magna e cak* solo dentro la tazza che ti fornisco io.

Questi di nonRENDiMONDo vedono solo africa

----------

## GuN_jAcK

@Cadoro Tu non vuoi usare Cedega perchè è a pagamento e allora giustamente cerchi alternative. 

Volevo solo avvertirti che se tu scarichi Cedega via CVS è completamente gratis (e perfettanente LEGALE!).

Poi se vuoi sostenere il proggetto (come me... io sono abbonato gia il 2° anno) sacrificando 6 (prezzo per l'accesso nell'area di download con relativi aggiornamenti per 3 mesi) avrai tutto in una bella pappa pronta, con tanto di lista di giochi compatibili e sarai bello e felice come il sole perchè non dovrai più sbatterti in quei errori indecifrabili di Wine  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Apetrini

Ma perche CEDEGA via CVS è gratuto? ps ma perche non c'è nel portage la possibilità di scaricarlo dal CVS?

 *Cadoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> visto il mio amore per qualsiasi forma di logica.
> 
> E' solo grazie alla logica che i computer si evolvono visto che l'artifizia intelligenza ostenta a decollare.
> ...

 

Arr...mi vengono i brividi. Anche io pensavo di amare la logica, finche non ho conosciuto Silvio Valentini, il prof che tiene il corso di logica. Ancora il lamda calcolo tipato l'ho digerito, il teorema dell compattezza ancora ancora, ma teoremi di Goedel e di Loeb e le loro applicazioni sono a 0.

----------

## Cadoro

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ma perche CEDEGA via CVS è gratuto? ps ma perche non c'è nel portage la possibilità di scaricarlo dal CVS?
> 
>  *Cadoro wrote:*   
> 
> visto il mio amore per qualsiasi forma di logica.
> ...

 

vedrò con questo cvs, e se devo donare qualche euro per una buona causa e non per le tasche di qualcuno lo farò molto volentieri..a futuri aggiornamenti allora.

Purtroppo la logica più la provi a capire e più non la capisci...Il grande prof Vanni Criscuolo della Federico II mi ha fatto male ma con enormi sacrifici..tra i quali "ho cercato di non fumare"sono risucito a passare l'esame con grande bott

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ma perche CEDEGA via CVS è gratuto? ps ma perche non c'è nel portage la possibilità di scaricarlo dal CVS?

 

Perchè Cedega in se non è a pagamento ma è l'account sul sito di transgaming. Paghi tanto per capirci il "servizio" di tutti binari già compilati, con tutti pacchetti prefatti per ogni distro, con documentazione dettagliatissima e supporto online dai sviluppatori stessi!  :Smile:  Non solo ogni mese hai diritto a votare quale gioco rendere compatibile con Cedega... quindi diciamo che loro ci sbattono la testa per avviarti un gioco che, magari, tu non avresti MAI la voglia di configurarlo per farlo andare su Wine  :Smile:  ecco tutto!

----------

## Apetrini

Ma come mai allora non c'è una voce in portage che te lo emerge dal CVS e te lo compila? sarebbe comodo...

----------

## Kernel78

Se guardi in portage trovi 

```
* app-emulation/winex-cvs

     Available versions:  3000

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.transgaming.com/

     Description:         Winex - fake ebuild!

```

e se ti leggi il file winex-cvs-3000.ebuild capisci perchè non è più in portage.

----------

## Apetrini

Capisco...

riporto la motivazione nel forum per i pigri...

```

* This package was removed from portage tree due to the request from Transgaming. Here is an extract from their email:

 * The primary reason for the WineX CVS tree being publicly available

 * under the Aladdin Free Public License (AFPL) is to give outside

 * developers who have an interest in the project the ability to track

 * our most current work, and to assist us with code or testing.

 * Our work is very complex though, and only a limited number of

 * developers have the skills required to contribute.

 * The intent of the public CVS tree is *not* to provide a free version

 * of WineX that can be used without paying for it. Â We want everyone

 * with an interest in the project to contribute, whether they contribute

 * code, or money to assist us with our development efforts. Â We felt that

 * the AFPL was a good compromise to allow that to happen, which is why

 * we chose it.

```

----------

